# Is this normal?



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

Everytime I see videos of planted tanks they are always clear and beautiful. I planted my 5 gallon a few months ago and after a week its yellowish brown and yucky looking and I have to do a water change. Is this normal? Did I do something wrong? It is a soil tank. I am now starting to plant a new 10 gallon and want to know if there is anything I can do to prevent this in the new tank or if it is just expected.


----------



## archerthebetta (Oct 13, 2013)

Do you have any wood in there that may be releasing tannins? I'm a beginner, and I don't know much, but I know that wood can cause tea looking water.


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes I have a piece of drift wood! Would that really be making it gross? Should I get rid of it?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, I have driftwood and mine is the same way. At first I didn't mind but now I want really clear water. I'm afraid other people will think it's dirty. If you don't want the tannins coloring your water, you should remove the driftwood or boil it and put it back in. Some people boil their driftwood before even putting it in their tanks. This helps more of the tannins to come out.


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

How long should I boil it? YOU GUYS ROCK!


----------



## rkaisher08 (Oct 9, 2013)

I usually do a slow boil for about 2-3 hours


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

Does boiling damage the wood or anything?


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Not really. I boiled mine for 30 mins and it still dyed my water so be careful to not under boil it.


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

Its been on for about 30 minutes now I think I am going to take it out after an hour and get new water for it and boil it again.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I got large pieces of driftwood (cyress) from the bayou where I live. I boiled mine in a huge crawfish boil pot, wire bush it clean then I repeated it for 2nd day.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I never had tannins In my tank after my boil


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The tannins will eventually go away...and they are good for the fish.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

running carbon in your filter will remove the color.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

+1 to what has been said.

Tannins aren't bad, but if you don't like the look add some carbonto your filter and do more frequent water changes.


----------



## phoenix2013 (Aug 11, 2013)

I think it looks really dirty I found the Seachem Purigen filter insert that has been strongly recommended for getting rid of tannins so I'm going to give it a shot. I also boiled the drift wood for 2 hours on day and almost 3 the next and then sanded it to make it look nicer. I put it back in the tank and I can already tell its still releasing them. Hopefully this new thing for the filter will keep the water clear. Thanks for all the advice!


----------

